# Root stock Ep4d



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Is there anyway to just root the stock rom?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

You need to flash superuser to it. You can get the file from trparky's website: http://www.toms-world.org/android/download/http/Superuser-3.0.7-efgh-signed.zip

To flash it, you need to flash CWM to your phone using Odin, and you need to immediately boot into it after flashing by holding Home+VolUp+Power. If you let the phone boot normally, it will overwrite CWM with stock recovery. Flash the superuser zip, reboot, and you'll be completely stock other than Superuser.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> You need to flash superuser to it. You can get the file from trparky's website: http://www.toms-worl...efgh-signed.zip
> 
> To flash it, you need to flash CWM to your phone using Odin, and you need to immediately boot into it after flashing by holding Home+VolUp+Power. If you let the phone boot normally, it will overwrite CWM with stock recovery. Flash the superuser zip, reboot, and you'll be completely stock other than Superuser.


If you want to keep CWM ....
Once you have Super User, you can get Root Explorer (or a similar app), mount the /system as read-write, then go delete /system/etc/installer-recovery.sh
This is the startup file that automatically removes CWM.


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## arsenal98 (Dec 3, 2011)

I need some help with this to. I already have cwm on my phone so im just confused about flashing the file. I need to go into CWM then flash the file with odin? What do I use to flash the superuser zip the pda button or something else?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

arsenal98 said:


> I need some help with this to. I already have cwm on my phone so im just confused about flashing the file. I need to go into CWM then flash the file with odin? What do I use to flash the superuser zip the pda button or something else?


Copy the file to your SD Card and flash it in CWM.


----------



## flaxamax (Nov 3, 2011)

I just got my ota this morning. I odin'd CWM to my phone, then flashed Imoseyon's 4.0 kernel and the superuser zip and still do not have root. Am I missing something?


----------



## evowannabe (Jun 13, 2011)

flaxamax said:


> I just got my ota this morning. I odin'd CWM to my phone, then flashed Imoseyon's 4.0 kernel and the superuser zip and still do not have root. Am I missing something?


I had the same problem until I went back in to CWM under mounts and storage and mounted /system. Then install Imoseyon's kernel and the superuser.zip. Worked for me!


----------



## flaxamax (Nov 3, 2011)

I tried a few times and wasn't able to aquire root via flashing new kernels or the SU zip. I would still like a solution for this issue, but for the time being, you might be interested in going the route that I did and use this:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10515-odinall-in-oneep4d-gingerbread-236-w-cwrimo-kernelrooted/


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Again, as others have said, once you go into CWM, you must mount /system before you flash the su binary. The kernel will flash either way, but it doesn't include su on its own. Once you've done that, you grab SuperUser from the market, and go ahead and grab Busybox too. Check for updates in the SuperUser app and make sure you have root, then install Busybox from jrummy's installer.


----------



## flaxamax (Nov 3, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> Again, as others have said, once you go into CWM, you must mount /system before you flash the su binary. The kernel will flash either way, but it doesn't include su on its own. Once you've done that, you grab SuperUser from the market, and go ahead and grab Busybox too. Check for updates in the SuperUser app and make sure you have root, then install Busybox from jrummy's installer.


Quoted for emphasis. I did not mount /system before flashing. I knew I forgot something!


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

lane32x said:


> If you want to keep CWM ....
> Once you have Super User, you can get Root Explorer (or a similar app), mount the /system as read-write, then go delete /system/etc/installer-recovery.sh
> This is the startup file that automatically removes CWM.


Can somebody make a flashable script for this? It would eliminate a few steps.


----------

